

Does anyone obey the "turn off electronic equipment" requests on planes anymore? - Specstacular
http://economics.com.au/?p=5302

======
JCThoughtscream
Hrm. I might be mistaken, but isn't the restriction on transmitting devices?
It'd make a difference, I think, on how much they'd care about what you're
using at the time.

~~~
melling
No. All electronic devices.

